# WIRE,CABLE and MORE WIRE



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi guys
When I put together my old system in my 85 Vandura(hit a deer ) I purchased a ****load of wiring from ATS called Platinum series.I still have my 1/0,4g,8g and power dist. blocks,etc.
I also had a shop(they had amazing Infinity Reference home speakers,2nd from the Grands($30,000 in 1993)) in Ohio(road trip) custom make me all my RCA's from Phoenix Gold.
I still have it all(fuses also)and do you think it will still be good??The cable is still on spool wrapped in plastic.All was from 1993 era??

Also,what interconnects/speaker wire do you find to be warm and sweet sounding?
thanks


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

While in home audio ,The myth about cables is true(I heard it personally)power cables,interconnects and speaker cables.I was wondering if any of you gents have experienced this with certain cable/wire makeing things sound warm/soft/dark or just cold/sterile/brittle/metallic.
I was curious on brands of cable to amp brand to speaker you used and your SQ outcome.
I am a person fond of a warm top end and would love to hear your findings with oldscholl amps,being as most are class A/B,especially the old Orions(of course).
thanks.


----------



## kenn_chan (May 27, 2011)

When I ran my shop in the mid~late 90's I used Phoenix Gold for all of my SQ customers and a cheaper brand for GP instals as well as SPL vehicles. (unless the customer requested PG for them). 

The PG wire was extremely fine stranded in comparison to other brands that were available here in Japan and always measured out at the advertised guage or larger (useually larger). It was also very flexible in comparison towards other brands. as far as which sounds "warm/soft/dark or just cold/sterile/brittle/metallic" I think that this is a very, very subjective measurement in the fact that other equipment such as tweeters/crossover points etc. affect this in a greater fashion. Only as strong as your weakest link ne?

My personel opinion (suits up in nomex coveralls) is the original orion XTR or NT amps (red or purple marbleized finish) with a set of the older silk dome soundstream tweeters, and a pair of the MB quart competition midranges + a set of the ID 6.5" midbases with a matched (handmade) crossover. i feel that this is the way to go for low to medium volume nirvana. any thing over a moderate level of volume and you need different tweeters as the soundstreams did not survive long. at that point i usually just reccomended that the patron get a complete set of the quart competition components with quarts x/o. The titanium tweeters could be a little piercing at times but for a younger slightly less discerning customer they were the ticket.

kenn

Mind you I also liked the (pre neo) ID CD-2 comp horns and feel with proper eq'ing and installation that they can compete with anything out there.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Kenn
I also thought a XTR would work well on the mid/high.I am a silk dome guy personally and have heard many different cables on big Krell amps with large mid drivers like ATC with different SQ.But the cable guys ask stupid amounts of money.PG always seemed to carry good gear.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

My experience has shown that a silver wire in your interconnects and speaker leads will produce a slightly brighter sound. 

If by warm you mean a system that has a smoother high-frequency range I would stay away from silver. I am a fan of audioquest cables and I like the slightly brighter image so I use silver or silver coated conductors.

For your preference I would go with an Audioquest Type 4, or Type 2. Both use what they claim to be a higher purity copper.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Sir
Yes silver is nasty with the ATC/Krell gear and I would not attempt that in my car.
thanks for the type2/4 recomendation


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Did an older 5series BMW for a good customer of mine a couple years ago,his system had the Mcintosh cd player, mcintosh d/a converter,and the big Mac 4ch running jl xr components up front and xr coaxes in rear,no sub.wired together with 3500.00 worth of M.I.T. Cables,made specifically for his car,RCA ,speaker,and digital cables for input to d/a from head unit.the imagining was a tiny bit left right bias,but way better than standard cables and components,but where this car blew me away was the depth of field(soundstage),way out past the hood and sides of car,with instrument placing so good it gave me shivers.ive been doing car audio for 27 years,built several cars with the same components,they sounded really good but nowhere as solid as this car with those cables.the customer was also a huge home audiophile,we had talked about the different types of music we liked,and he remembered that I had not heard the group weather report(jazz), he actually ordered that cd for me and gave it to me as a tip,it was an all digital recording,that was out of print.he was such a nice guy.they were extremely neutral sounding cables,maybe a ill warm.


----------

